# plakač



## Encolpius

Neplač, Janku, neplač / koupíme ti *plakač*... Co je plakač? Děkuji.


----------



## Emys

Myslela jsem si, že tam původně patřilo něco jiného, já bych byla pro *hrkač*, ale Google nic nenašel.
Ani UJČ si není jistá, co plakač je:
http://kott.ujc.cas.cz/index.php?vstup=&idHeslo=218835&zpusob=error&hledat=&popis=&heslo=


----------



## Encolpius

já jsem také myslel na nádobí, ale rád bych věděl, jak to cítí rodilí mluvčí...já jsem myslel, že je to vymyšlené neexistující slovo...díky za zajímavý odkaz...


----------



## bibax

Tu říkanku jsem neznal, připadá mi dost nelogická.

Pro mne je plakač 1) plačící osoba mužského rodu, 2) něco, co vydává plačtivé zvuky (plačicí mechanismus).

Např.

plakač a plačka
notorický plakač nad rozlitým mlékem
panenka se zabudovaným plakačem


----------

